# Wer kennt Sie



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo muß mich hier einschleichen.
Habe Pfingstsonntag an der Zeche Zollverein in Essen diese nette Frau aufs Foto bekommen.Das ging aber alles so schnell,ich würde Sie gerne nochmal treffen dann in Zivil
Vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand Sie
danke schonmal im vorraus
lg
chris


----------



## MelleD (25. Mai 2010)

Oh, das ist aber süß 
Kenn Sie nicht, aber viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

na das war ja schonmal eine antwort


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

...dich hats ja ganz schön erwischt ... wenn du nicht nur im cube forum , sondern auch noch hier suchst ..hihi !!! wünsche dir viel glück !!! lg , k.


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Mai 2010)

vllt sollte er mal in einem "lokalen Bikeforum" suchen...

von mir aus gesehen ist Italien näher als Essen

aber viel Glück bei der suche...

Hochzeitsbilder bitte HIER posten!


----------



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

ja klar Fotos stell ich hier reinwäre ja schön wenn das klappen würde sich nochmal zu treffen,ansonsten muß ich den Sommer wieder alleine fahren
lg
chris


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

duisburg ????


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Mai 2010)

Trek du bist vergeben...


----------



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

Richtig Duisburg war heute mal ne runde Lanschaftspark Homberg auf die andere Rheinseite in Orsoy wieder rüber und ab durchs Rotbachtal nach Hause,schade 7 km haben gefehlt dann wären die 100 wieder gefallen,hatte keinen Bock mehr,gestern Drachenboot fahren und kenternwaren genug
lg
chris


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

....jaaaaaaaa--- war nur wegen der location- war da auch schon mal beim 24 std. rennen fahren ...


----------



## Cube42 (26. Mai 2010)

ich glaube hier komm ich nicht weiter,vielleicht nochmal bei den kerlen nachfragen
anscheinend bin ich hier der einzige ausem Pott
lg
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. Mai 2010)

Nimm mal Kilkennys Tip an und frag mal im lokalen Teil nach 

Ausm Pott bin ich auch


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

...kennt kuhjand net alle weiblichen wesen ?????


----------



## Ultra_Violance (26. Mai 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> Hallo muß mich hier einschleichen.
> Habe Pfingstsonntag an der Zeche Zollverein in Essen diese nette Frau aufs Foto bekommen.Das ging aber alles so schnell,ich würde Sie gerne nochmal treffen dann in Zivil
> Vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand Sie
> danke schonmal im vorraus
> ...



Hallo Cube42,
das ist ja mal echt geil und süß, versuch es doch mal bei der Pflaume


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

bei der pflaume ?? aber sonst gehts dir gut ...
ausserdem muss er sie ja erst ma finden , ne !!??


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

vlt ist Pflaume ja eine Userin/ein User/sie selbst, der/die sie kennt/ist. odää so...odä auch nich...erinnert mich hier an IBC 90210

bin schon ganz verwirrt...ich schmeiss mich jdf ins Eck wenn die sich tatsächlich finden und dann noch glücklich werden


----------



## Cube42 (26. Mai 2010)

die Pflaume wäre wohl wirklich die letzte möglichkeit,dann bike ich lieber ab sofort nur noch in Essen
aber das mit den lokalen ist natürlich auch gut
wenn ich bloß nicht so schüchtern wäre
lg
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

hier läuft doch so ein Insider? Was ist _die Pflaume_?


----------



## Cube42 (26. Mai 2010)

also ich kenne nur den Kai die alte Pflaume


----------



## MelleD (26. Mai 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> wenn ich bloß nicht so schüchtern wäre
> lg
> chris



Hier zu posten haste doch schon gut überstanden, schlimmer kanns net werden 
Nur Mut, nur wer kämpft, gewinnt.


----------



## Cube42 (26. Mai 2010)

klar is ja nur ein Versuch,dachte mir halt vielleicht durch einen dummen Zufall,ich bleibe am Ball


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

wir drücken die däumchen !!!


----------



## Warnschild (26. Mai 2010)

Fährt sie denn überhaupt MTB? - Ansonsten wärs vielleicht schlau, nicht unbedingt in nem entsprechenden Forum nach ihr zu suchen, sondern übers Radio oder so ähnlich...


----------



## MelleD (26. Mai 2010)

übers Radio hab ich letztens auch eine gehört, die hatte sich in einen Audi-Fahrer verguckt und hat ihn dann darüber gesucht, Auto beschrieben, Situation beschrieben, total romantisch


----------



## Cube42 (26. Mai 2010)

ja genau vielleicht mal das lokale radio anmailen,keine ahnung ob sie bike fährt,wäre klasse


----------



## Warnschild (26. Mai 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> ja genau vielleicht mal das lokale radio anmailen,keine ahnung ob sie bike fährt,wäre klasse



Mach ma' - und halte uns romantik-liebende Seelen bitte weiterhin auf dem Laufenden, ja?  

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> übers Radio hab ich letztens auch eine gehört, die hatte sich in einen Audi-Fahrer verguckt und hat ihn dann darüber gesucht, Auto beschrieben, Situation beschrieben, total romantisch



ich krieg ja meine Backn nichmehr zusammen...sowas gibts?

eimei - eimei..wey liab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitsche (27. Mai 2010)

wenn ihr schon auf so stories steht, dann meine:

vor ca. 10 jahren, ich so 20 rum, auf nem festival ne ganz süsse dame kennengelernt. melli der name. wir sind uns nicht so ganz nahe gekommen, aber geflirtet und irgendwie halt fast das ganze wochenende miteinander verbracht. ich war voll verknallt.

dann war se sonntags morgens wech, hatte mich nicht mehr in meinem zelt gefunden und war somit verschwunden. ich erstmal tot traurig.

was ich wusste:
sie heisst melli, kommt aus der nähe vom wörth-see und aus ihrem dorf kommt ein snowboarder, der von burton gesponsort wird. mehr konkretes ist mir nicht eingefallen.

mit den infos hab ich dann über rumgoogeln nach burton teamfahrern den dorfnamen gefunden. schonmal recht gut, dachte ich. dann ein forum entdeckt, welches von einem typen betrieben wurde, der aus dem dorf kommt.
also den kerl angeschrieben und melli beschrieben und BINGO, Melli gefunden 

ende vom lied war dann aber leider ziemlich schnell, sie hatte nen freund und ich somit pech. immerhin fand sie es total süss und beeindruckend, dass ich sie innerhalb von 2 tagen gefunden hatte.. ohne freund sicher ne gute ausgangsbasis 

aber was lernt man daraus: selbst mit einem minimum an informationen kann man eine person ausfindig machen, also: toitoitoi


----------



## Carnologe (27. Mai 2010)

@ Flitsche

Das ist doch immer so und das machen die Frauen absichtlich! Erst Stalken wir was das Zeug hält und dann - PECH!

@TO

http://photozeppelin.com/

Wie habt ihr sie eigentlich auf das Foto gezerrt?


----------



## Twinkie (27. Mai 2010)

Ne Bekannte von mir hat ihren jetzigen Freund auch übers Radio gesucht und dann wieder gefunden und kennengelernt. 
Was auch hilft, ist öfter mal wieder zu dem Platz hinradeln. Selbe Uhrzeit, selber Tag oder irgendwie sowas....oder da ne Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## Cube42 (27. Mai 2010)

ja wenn ich sonntag keine Mittagschicht hätte,würde ich da auch wieder vorbeifahren
im moment fühle ich mich wie auf dem Foto


----------

